# strange tank cycling behavior



## fasted64 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a question which I do not understand. 
4 weeks ago, I setup my salt water tank and cycling began. 
After almost 2 weeks, ammonia had peaked and dropped to 0 as it should have. 
Nitrite then became pegged at >6ppm and stayed there for quite a while and this was normal and expected. I did a water test this last Saturday March 19th and ammonia was still 0, Nitrite at 4ppm and Nitrate at 40ppm. All seemed normal up to this point. I expected Nitrite to drop soon as it had began falling. 
Yesterday, March, 22nd, I did another water test to check the progress. 
Ammonia was still 0 as expected. 
Nitrite had also dropped to 0 as expected after 2 weeks. 

What I really expected now was Nitrate to be pegged off the scale. 
This was not the case. Nitrate also read 0. I thought at first I made a mistake, so redid the test. Nitrate again read 0. :? 

I thought Nitrate could only be removed through water changes. 
I have 60 lbs of LiveRock in the tank. Does Live Rock remove Nitrate? 

Can anyone explain how Nitrate can go from 40ppm to 0 in 2 days without water changes and without chemical additives? 

Oh. One more note: The water is still quite cloudy even though everything is at 0 now. The water is green tinted, so I assume this is an algae bloom due to the previous high Nitrate. perhaps the algae bloom removed the Nitrate. Does anyone know if this is possible? I have already cut the lighting to 8 hours per day a week ago to help control the algae during the cycle period. 

All this said, how do I clear my water now? Shall I just do a big 50% water change or something or does anyone have other suggestions to clear the water? 

Thank You, 
Ed 

Tank Specs: 
50 Gal Tru Vu Acrylic tank 
Eheim Pro 2227 Wet/Dry canister filter 
Power Compact Lighting, Total 194watts, 1ea. 96w Actinic, 1ea. 96w white 
60 lbs live rock 
3/4 inch Live Sand 
50 Snails and 3 damsel fish used for cycling.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You'll get more hits if you post this in the saltwater section.


----------

